# Duluth



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Qual Callbacks to the land blind

1 3 4 5 6 9 10 13 14 16 17 19 20 21 23 28 29 30 33 34 36 37


----------



## Dennis (Jun 23, 2006)

What our they doing in Open.


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Qual callbacks to the waterblind

1,4,6,9,13,19,20,23,28,30,34

11 back

Not sure what's going on at the Open


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Qual callbacks to the 4th
1,4,6,13,23,30,34

7 dogs


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Qual Results

1st - #4-shelby - O/H Rick Stawski
2nd - #23 - Judy - O-Jill Finch/jenny Mitchel-H-Farmer
3rd - #13-Taz- O-Maranda&Justin Williams-H-Thibodaux
4th-#30-Isabelle-O/H-Keith Hass
RJ-#6-Jet -O-Ken Sitton H-Thibodaux
No Jams

Congrats to all!


----------



## Dennis (Jun 23, 2006)

Did they finish the open if so any body have call backs


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Dennis said:


> Did they finish the open if so any body have call backs


No they did not finish.


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

6 7 10 11 15 16 17 18 19 23 24 25 26 27 29 30 31 35 38 46 47 56 57 58 60 61 62 65 72 76 78 79 81 82 89 90 91 92 95 96 99 101


42 dogs

Derby callbacks to the 4th?? Don't quote me.... 

2 4 6 7 10 13 15 16 17 20 21 22 23 

13 dogs


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Amateur callbacks to the 2nd

2 4 5 8 9 10 14 15 16 17 19 20 28 29 30 31 32 33 35 36 38 39 40 41 42 45 46 49 50 51 53 54 59 60 62 64 65

37 back


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh you are quick Jennifer!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats to Rick & Shelby. And to all


----------



## BB1234 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank You!!!!!


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Open Callbacks to the 4th

7 10 11 17 25 35 72 82 90 91 92 96 101


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Amateur callbacks to the 3rd

2 4 5 10 14 15 16 17 19 20 29 30 31 33 35 38 46 50 51 54 60 62 65

23 dogs


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Derby Results

1st -22-soup-o/Russell Ogden H-Trey Lawrence
2nd-4-Henry-o/Kevin Mini Savio-H-Farmer
3rd-20-Cosby-o/Steven Bunny Williams-H-Clayton Taylor
4th-21-Karl-o/Shawn Stahl-H-Stawski

RJ-16-DJ-O/H-Farmer
Jams-
10-Pulp H Farmer
15-Sass H Bill Barwick

Congrats to all!


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats to the Derby winner, placements & jams. Way to go Rick & Karl


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Am callbacks to the 4th

15 17 19 29 33 35 38 60


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Open Results

1st- 72 Deeta O- Penny Youngblood -H Rorem (Qualifies for National)
2nd- 96 Lucy O- Tommy Parish H-ledford
3rd- 11 moon - O Terri Alexander H-Ledford
4th- 92 Hoot O- H-Mark Medford

RJ- 82 Billy O-Jill Finch jenny Mitchel-H-Farmer 

Jams

7 Dixie -O. Carol Huddleston H-farmer
10 Mollie -O /H- Mark Medford
17 Nina O Ken Challand H Rorem
25 Yogi O. Louie Judy Churack -H Rorem
90 Lucky O Mark/Suzanne Medford H Ledford
91 Rock - O Steven Kurlansky H Rorem
101 Jane O Tommy Parish H Ledford 

Congrats to all!!


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Am Results

1st - Hoot - Mark & Suzanne Medford
2nd Stevie - Ken & Brenda Neil
3rd Breeze - Bill & Kris Tidd
4th #33 Rudy 

RJ - Reba - Tom Fait

JAMS- 35,38


Congrats to all!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to all Am place and finishers! 

Kenny, those Windy pups are sure consistent! Congratulations on your 2nd with Stevie!

rita


----------



## edwardparker (Jul 28, 2014)

THE GLOW RUN 5k Duluth took place on Saturday, July 12th at 9pm at Bayfront Festival Park in Duluth, MN. This course is going to be insane! We’re lighting up and rocking out portions of the Duluth bayfront and lakewalk, and we’ll even glow into some of the dark warehouse areas near the port district! A truly unique location to party with your friends and family to Lake Superior as the back drop.

I read your post and I think it's very well for every on line users. And I have a small website. And it blinds product sales website.
Hopefully all the people they need this product please visit here.


----------

